# What's Up with all the V8 5-speeds for Sale?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I was checking out AudiFans.com's classifieds section, and was surprised to see no less than two manual tranny V8s for sale. That's one cool car (or rather two cool cars







)
I'm not affiliated....
http://www.audifans.com/market...=2298
http://www.audifans.com/market...=2323


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: What's Up with all the V8 5-speeds for Sale? ([email protected])*

If the one in Colorado was the color of the one in GA, and I had $9k, and I had some extra internal organs I could sell off for parts, I would probaby buy it


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: What's Up with all the V8 5-speeds for Sale? (rennis)*

Yeah, there's one for sale locally too...and it was converted to a 4.2! SO tempting...
V8 Quattro 4.2 5-speed for sale










But $9,000 for a 1991 with 215,000 miles on car, 115,000 miles on 4.2 motor?!







Yeah, I could have a 1999 or 2000 A4 1.8T quattro with half the miles for that price.









_Modified by duandcc at 2:29 PM 7-17-2005_


_Modified by duandcc at 2:30 PM 7-17-2005_


----------

